# Raffle Tickets for GME



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have sent out all the Raffle Ticket #s for those that have let me know about their donation, however, I see several others that have made donations and have not let me know the amount.

Please pm me with the amount of your contribution so that I may issue your tickets for a chance to win our fabulous prizes. 

We've raised $955 so far and I've only issued tickets for $790 -- so please let me know your amounts so that I don't miss issuing tickets.

And keep those donations coming in -- this research is sooooooooooo very important.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> We've raised $955 so far


 :aktion033::chili:




Lacie's Mom said:


> And keep those donations coming in -- this research is sooooooooooo very important.


you gotta wait for me on this one. I got card issue (the one that I use specifically for Internet) which I so need to sort soon. Once I get that sorted, I'm in for the GME research donation.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Such great news. What a giving group we are!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Such great news. What a giving group we are!!!:chili::chili:


Such an incredible givng group!! I have mentioned to Jean Vore from the Morris Animal Foundation about all my friends at Spoiled Maltese and she was very impressed. And....she has told me that they want to do a story about NME and the research that Dr. Barbar is doing, and they may interview me. They like to have pet owners talk about their experiences, as it has more impact for others out there having similar problems. I am very excited and fully realize that this would not have been possible without all the good hearts at SM! I have said it before....I love SM people!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yep, we are a "Special" group of malt lovers.....:thumbsup::aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Such an incredible givng group!! I have mentioned to Jean Vore from the Morris Animal Foundation about all my friends at Spoiled Maltese and she was very impressed. And....she has told me that they want to do a story about NME and the research that Dr. Barbar is doing, and they may interview me. They like to have pet owners talk about their experiences, as it has more impact for others out there having similar problems. I am very excited and fully realize that this would not have been possible without all the good hearts at SM! I have said it before....I love SM people!


That would be so great. I was thinking of that when I got their publication in the mail and saw the articles they have that it would be so wonderful to shine a spotlight on GME/NME for education and awareness. Tyler has his paws crossed for you Pam. Well either that or he has to go to the bathroom really bad. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think an article on GME/NME is very important and I can't think of a better spokensperson for this than you, Pam. You're so knowledgable about this disease and your medical training/background add to how well you can articulate everything about this horrible illness.

And I want to thank SM -- our members are truly loving, caring and giving -- please keep the donations coming for this important research.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

F GME!!! and NME!!!
xoxoxox


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

KAG said:


> F GME!!! and NME!!!
> xoxoxox


 :amen:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

For those of you who didn't know, my beloved Amy died from GME and my beloved Lola was on her way to being diagnosed with it before she shockingly died from diabetic ketoacidosis, a condition that arose because Lola was on a heavy duty dose of steroids at the time. 

My beautiful girls are on Lola's website. 

xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

KAG said:


> For those of you who didn't know, my beloved Amy died from GME and my beloved Lola was on her way to being diagnosed with it before she shockingly died from diabetic ketoacidosis, a condition that arose because Lola was on a heavy duty dose of steroids at the time.
> 
> My beautiful girls are on Lola's website.
> 
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxox


Kerry has paid the highest price to this disease. Love you girl! And for those that may not have noticed, go to Lola's site (click off of my siggy) and click on "faces of GME" to see the album of too many beautiful dogs with GME/NME.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> For those of you who didn't know, my beloved Amy died from GME and my beloved Lola was on her way to being diagnosed with it before she shockingly died from diabetic ketoacidosis, a condition that arose because Lola was on a heavy duty dose of steroids at the time.
> 
> My beautiful girls are on Lola's website.
> 
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxox


Kerry - I had no idea. I'm so sorry.:grouphug: I didn't know you back then.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, I love you too, Pam and Sue. 

I'm just so happy I was brave enough to adopt my Crisse and my babies, Darla and Fallon. My babies just turned 5 yrs. old. A couple of months ago I pm'd Jackie for the information pertaining to the study. I can't bring myself to do anything with it because I'm petrified. 5 seems to be the magic number. I had my Amy for 5 years and then she got sick. My Lola was 5 yrs old when she died. Pam's Lola was almost 5 yrs old. 

I have to stop thinking about it, for now. 

Thanks for listening. 
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Pam, I'm so glad you started Lola's page and gave us all the chance to learn and to donate to such needed research. This disease scares to me death! 
I agree with Lynn, you'll be perfect! :thumbsup:

Kerry, I'm so sorry. I had no idea. I looked at the pictures on Lola's site and your girls were beautiful. Its heartbreaking to see all those faces and scary at how many more could be added. 

Lynn, you did a great job getting the raffle put together and getting past Pam's goal. :thumbsup:

We have amazing people on this forum. :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I think an article on GME/NME is very important and I can't think of a better spokensperson for this than you, Pam. You're so knowledgable about this disease and your medical training/background add to how well you can articulate everything about this horrible illness.


Yeah! that, Pam ^ 

Kerry - :grouphug:

SM is AWESOME too!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Kerry - I didn't know that about your angels. Love you, girlfriend!

Hugs!

Maggie


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I had never heard of this disease until I started reading about it on this site in December. The more I read the more I think that is what my sweet little Alvin had. I read Pammy's story and it sounds very familiar. I wish I had been here back in August when we lost our baby, I would have done anything I could to participate in this study. Guess I'll never know for sure now. Alvin, I am so sorry baby.

Alvin May 2008









Alvin March 2011









Alvin 7/20/11


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I have sent out all the Raffle Ticket #s for those that have let me know about their donation, however, I see several others that have made donations and have not let me know the amount.
> 
> Please pm me with the amount of your contribution so that I may issue your tickets for a chance to win our fabulous prizes.
> 
> ...


 
OMG what did i miss Lynn please tell me do i have anytime to donate what do i do wheres the post oh please please anyone??


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I had never heard of this disease until I started reading about it on this site in December. The more I read the more I think that is what my sweet little Alvin had. I read Pammy's story and it sounds very familiar. I wish I had been here back in August when we lost our baby, I would have done anything I could to participate in this study. Guess I'll never know for sure now. Alvin, I am so sorry baby.
> 
> Alvin May 2008
> 
> ...


 Awww Laura. I didn't know about Alvin. I'm so sorry. It's hard to diagnose and some vets never catch it. Not their fault though. We need so much more education which is what we are trying to do. (he even looks like my Lola)



romeo&juliet said:


> OMG what did i miss Lynn please tell me do i have anytime to donate what do i do wheres the post oh please please anyone??


find the thread about the Have a Heart Raffle. It explains. You go to my GME fundraising site. Then you tell Lynn how much and it goes for raffle tickets. You can also access Lola's site off of my siggy below the pics. And, thank you!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Awww Laura. I didn't know about Alvin. I'm so sorry. It's hard to diagnose and some vets never catch it. Not their fault though. We need so much more education which is what we are trying to do. (he even looks like my Lola)
> 
> 
> He was tested 2x for Cushings and both came back negative. Veterinary Neurologist thought stoke or tumor or even SARDS even though he had only gone blind in one eye. His tongue began to hang out of his mouth which they said was a sign of neurological damage. He had some bad seizures and was put on meds, and although they stopped for a while they started to come back. Prednizone helped symptoms for a while too. He had a lot of muscle weakness and his backlegs would just collapse sometimes, and he'd end up layed sprawled out with all four legs on the floor. Also couldn't control his bladder and would just pee, and lay in it sometimes.
> ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> Aww, I love you too, Pam and Sue.
> 
> I'm just so happy I was brave enough to adopt my Crisse and my babies, Darla and Fallon. My babies just turned 5 yrs. old. A couple of months ago I pm'd Jackie for the information pertaining to the study. I can't bring myself to do anything with it because I'm petrified. 5 seems to be the magic number. I had my Amy for 5 years and then she got sick. My Lola was 5 yrs old when she died. Pam's Lola was almost 5 yrs old.
> 
> ...


Dearest Kerry - I see that you've been afraid to take part and I can imagine after what you've been through that it's very hard. Almost all studies need healthy participants (control population) so that they can see the deviations from the norm in those who are sick or pick up on abnormalities to further study. It's what's needed to run scientific studies so as scary as it is, it doesn't mean they're going to find anything bad out; just that they need samples to work with. I hope you and anyone else who has dogs that can participate will realize they need all of this in order to find the markers. I would have Tyler participate in a heartbeat but he's only nearly 3 and they need to be at least 5 years old.

I've had my son take part in very scary food allergy studies with the thought that maybe something they find out with how he does in them, will lead to a cure. His life is on the line every time we face a challenge in the hospital since he eats foods he's severely allergic to under their watchful eye. They put in a port to pump epinephrine, steroids or whatever they need in him in case he anaphylaxes. We recently had a food allergy conference where they urged parents to let their kids take part. If you don't have enough participants, studies can't do what they're meant to. My son, husband and I have decided since David was quite young that we wanted to do whatever we could to try to help find a cure for life threatening food allergies and so we're in our third study and we're seeing results. :chili: So please think how much scarier what we put our son through is than sending in some saliva or blood samples. I know it's not easy but sometimes we have to be brave for those who need our help.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kerry -- I know all the heartache you've been through from this horrible disease and am praying with all my heart that we can find a cure or treatment for it. I love you and know how difficult the losses were.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pam -- please remind us how to participate with healthy dogs. For example, Lacie is now 7. Could she participate? What about Secret at 10? Because Tilly is a rescue (and I'm uncertain if she is a pure bred) I doubt that she would be eligible.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Pam -- please remind us how to participate with healthy dogs. For example, Lacie is now 7. Could she participate? What about Secret at 10? Because Tilly is a rescue (and I'm uncertain if she is a pure bred) I doubt that she would be eligible.


I am so glad that you asked Lynn. Both of your dogs are eligible to participate and become a control dog in the study. Even Tilly. Mixed breed maltese are acceptable. It's nothing more than a cheek swab for DNA sampling, or if desired a blood sample drawn by your vet. Here is the link for the submission. Print it out. The swab kits can be obtained from Jackie (JMM) and her e-mail link is within this packet! Dr. Barber needs these tissue samples just as much a the funding!!

http://www.americanmaltese.org/Maltese_GME_submission_guidelines-1.pdf

**and Kerry, all three of your girls should participate. You will not get "bad news" from this. It is merely a DNA sample. Do it for Amy and Lola....{{{HUG}}}


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pam -- thanks for the info. I just read the guidelines. It appears that they prefer a blood sample so I will call my Vet and ask them to do this. 

I'm not certain if Tilly is a mix -- but have no history on her. She was a puppy mill rescue. I know that she is primarily maltese. She doesn't appear to be mixed with Bichon.

I've emailed Bonnie to make certain that she's OK with Secret participating. Billie (Lacie's breeder) is fine with her participation.

I'll get working on this right away. Hopefully others will follow suit.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> pammy4501 said:
> 
> 
> > Awww Laura. I didn't know about Alvin. I'm so sorry. It's hard to diagnose and some vets never catch it. Not their fault though. We need so much more education which is what we are trying to do. (he even looks like my Lola)
> ...


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> LuvMyBoys said:
> 
> 
> > So totally familiar that I'm crying all over again. So sorry for you sweetie.
> ...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh that's so sad Kerry I knew you lost Lola, but nothing about little Amy. 
xxxxxooooo




KAG said:


> For those of you who didn't know, my beloved Amy died from GME and my beloved Lola was on her way to being diagnosed with it before she shockingly died from diabetic ketoacidosis, a condition that arose because Lola was on a heavy duty dose of steroids at the time.
> 
> My beautiful girls are on Lola's website.
> 
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

KAG said:


> Aww, I love you too, Pam and Sue.
> 
> I'm just so happy I was brave enough to adopt my Crisse and my babies, Darla and Fallon. My babies just turned 5 yrs. old. A couple of months ago I pm'd Jackie for the information pertaining to the study. I can't bring myself to do anything with it because I'm petrified. 5 seems to be the magic number. I had my Amy for 5 years and then she got sick. My Lola was 5 yrs old when she died. Pam's Lola was almost 5 yrs old.
> 
> ...


 
Oh Kerry, hugs to you. My sweet baby Kara passed at age 8 from DKA diabeties. Hugs and love.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I have sent out all the Raffle Ticket #s for those that have let me know about their donation, however, I see several others that have made donations and have not let me know the amount.
> 
> Please pm me with the amount of your contribution so that I may issue your tickets for a chance to win our fabulous prizes.
> 
> ...


 
God love you Lynn, I did dontate, but don't want a raffle ticket, if that's okay. I hope you don't mind, for no other reason, other than I would feel bad if I won. LOL. Such a goof I am. Hugs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Christine -- we've had others that donated but didn't want to participate in the raffle. Thanks for donating.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you my friends for your kindness. I love you all.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxooxo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Quick reminder that there is stil a week to get donations in and participate in the Have A Heart Raffle. The drawing for our fabulous prizes will be the afteroon of 2/14/12.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bump


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bump and can I please win the camera?? I need a new one. LOL


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope the ticket sales are going well!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As of today (2/9/11) the Raffle has generated and additional $1,490 in donations. This does not include the money that had previously been donated to Lola's Fund.

The Fund currently is at $3,555 -- way to go SM friends. What a caring and generous group you all are.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Maglily said:


> I hope the ticket sales are going well!!!


 They are doing very, very well. We have over $3500.00!!! We have exceeded the goal, and are an official sponsor of the GME research project!!! I am so happy. I feel like my little girls death wasn't in vein! She is doing good for others. She was so special, and now she has a little legacy! Thanks to all of you!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Aw Pam that just brought tears to my eyes. So glad that there is such an amazing memorial in Lola's name.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ditto!


----------

